# Vignette for Slovenia.



## jodil (May 1, 2005)

I have read the other thread regarding vignettes but this is a specific question.
We intend to travel via Venice, through Slovenia to Croatia. Does anyone know for definite whether or not road 7 through Slovenia is a motorway?
If it is then I’ll need to buy a vignette at €30 (the cost of a monthly vignette) if it’s not then I don’t require one.
I'm trying to find a definitive answer.
Thank you.    

Jodil


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Do you mean A1 (or H5)?
Unfortunately, there's no other road from Italy to Croatia and you can not avoid this stretch of road.
You can buy a weekly vignette for EUR 15.
http://www.dars.si/Dokumenti/Toll/Methods_of_payment/Vehicles_up_to_35_t/Vignette_308.aspx

Regards,
Cilka


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

Thank you Cilka for the useful link.

Russell


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Slovenia is worth much more than a drive straight through, Bled, Ljubljana and Trigav National Park all worth de-tour!

http://www.europebycamper.com/p/country-guide_01.html#Slovenia

Vignette is reasonably priced considering the quality of the roads, I begrudge buying a Czech vignette as their roads are terrible!


----------



## jodil (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cilkad,
Thank you for your reply. The road I am referring to is part of the E61 out of Trieste. The section of this E route that goes through Slovenia is just marked as 7 on my road atlas (2010 edition). So I suspect that it is not a motorway. 

Addie,
Thank you for your reply but we want to go to Dubrovnik and really do not have the time for a detour into Slovenia.

Jodil


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought you wanted to go to Istria. Well, if you are going towards Dubrovnik, crossing the border to Slovenia in Kozina and then taking road No. 7 you won't need the vignette as that is not a motorway.
Dubrovnik is well worth visiting as is the whole Croatian coast especially south of Zadar.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We did this trip in 2009, and like you were annoyed that we were supposed to buy a vignette for a few miles of motorway. We came over from Trieste, and stopped just through the border - all crossings seem to take you onto the motorway. Here we asked a Slovenian policeman how we could to (name of Slovenian town not on motorway) without going on the motorway. She directed us through the service area, through a no entry sign and out onto the standard roads. Even there, we had to be careful because all the time they tried to lead you back to the motorway. But it can be done - we've done it.

Slovenia is indeed a green and pleasant land, and worth a visit. But campsites are (or were) few and far between, wild camping is prohibited, and it's all very authoritarian. When we were Lubjana, late at night with absolutely no traffic, a group of teenagers thought they were being VERY anti authority by crossing a pedestrian crossing on a red light.

Our diary is here: http://www.pippins.me.uk/2009 Bosnia/Bosnian diary.htm

and photos here: http://www.pippins.me.uk/2009 Bosnia/2009_Bosnia.htm

If your insurance covers you for Bosnia, that is a very rewarding country to visit (if you avoid Mostar).

Andy


----------



## Mattyrodill (Nov 14, 2007)

*Slovenia vignette*

We got caught with this one in 2009. We were directed onto the motorway by numerous signs. Things had changed since 2008 and we ended up paying 15 euros for about 8 miles of motorway. Pristine and traffic free as the motorway was I was most aggrieved. Make sure you're up to date with maps etc if you want to avoid this charge. 
Lake Bled is beautiful and worth a visit, excellent campsite but always busy.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Help!

We're driving to Croatia in a few weeks time but are unsure of the motorway tolls for Slovenia & Croatia. I know about the Go Box for Austria if I was to go that way.

I have a Dover - Dunkirk Ferry booked but no campsites booked.

We are looking to visit Bled and then onto Pula.

*We have a 5t Tag Axle Motorhome.*


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

You can't wildcamp in Croatia, so it is worth booking a few campsites at least . . there is a lovely little one, Autocamp Monika, down near the border with Montenegro, S. of Dubrovnik.

We avoided tolls, in 2007, we didn't know they existed, and had arrived at Dubrovnik by ferry from Bari, then entered Slovenia on a back road, running North from Croatia, a lovely route by the way. That Southern part of Slovenia has a unique style of landscape and architecture.

Our guide book (probably the French Routard) suggested camping at Cavtat, which is well worth exploring, then taking a ferry as foot passengers from there to explore Dubrovnik for a day. We did not do this, but it is an excellent idea, a lovely way to approach the city. 

Try and find out in advance which day the cruise liners visit . . . we were there on a Saturday and a shopkeeper told us there were 4 cruise liners in that day, so around 8000 extra visitors . . . the city swallowed them easily, but that was May . . . he had a printed schedule, so you can no doubt find out online.

The Routard gave us a great place to park in Split, near the bus and train station I think, it was before we had GPS so I don't have the co-ordinates.

If you visit the waterfalls of Plitvice you need to park up there, and your ticket is valid for 2 or 3 days, well worth at least a 2 day visit. 

But about a mile away, coming from the West I think, there is a roadside restaurant with free parking behind it, and a large sign of a roast Sucking Pig in front - it is their speciality, and they serve it with a wonderful pimento and aubergine chutney, we took some home, they sell it everywhere. (We also became addicted to a sort of cream cheese, the best we found came from Sarajevo . . .)

Not the quietest night as lorry drivers eat there then park up and leave around 5 am., but there are so few free places to park.
We had an engine problem solved by a garage close by, it just looked like a filling station, they speak a bit of German I remember . . .

The islands are amazing, take a ferry from one to another, and back to the peninsulas, you can't book the ferry in advance, just turn up, and you have to pay cash for your tickets. 
If the ferry leaves at 6 am you can park on the dock overnight for free. Then see the dawn come up over that fabulous pale green sea, the islands half shrouded in mist.

Our book of the trip was Rebecca West "Black Lamb, Grey Falcon", which she published in 1941 having travelled there in the 1930s, it brings the place to life.

Have fun!

Helen


----------

